# The rip/blue water?



## Cody_Smart (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone know where blue water is? Or if the drill ship has been producing YFT? Headed out Saturday night.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Heard some stories about tuna out there- but this is the best I can provide for you...


----------

